# This is bizarre, need urgent advice please



## MissK (Feb 28, 2012)

My husband and I have been separated for nearly 2 weeks now. The thing is since last year I could tell that he stopped working on our marriage. Despite all the problems we were having he didnt even want to work on our marriage, he stonewalled me, refused to go for counselling etc. Now that we are apart he does the same, he refuses to talk about our marriage. When I call him to discuss our 4 month old daughter he drops the phone in my ear when I mention that we need to talk about our marriage. 

I dont know what to do. Do I give him space to clear his head. What do I do? Surely we cant just pretend that were not married?? I dont get him, even now he is stonewalling me, he doesnt think that there's anything to talk about but he also says he is not thinking of divorce? this is confusing me. Surely we will need to talk about this somehow. He says I must do what I want to do. I dunno hey.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

from your other post, it sounds like he may be seeing somebody else.

have you any clues as to him doing anything shady very recently?

sorry you are here for this reason.

its sad he would do this to his wife and new child.


----------



## gonefishin (Oct 7, 2011)

MissK

How old is your husband? Why are you separated? He sounds very immature. He needs to clear his head? Give me a break.

My only advise to you is do not become a welcome mat for your husband. Let him now that you do love him but if he does not return home to work on the marriage then you will begin to move on with your life. If he gives you a bunch of bull, for example "I have to clear my little head" do not buy into this crap. He needs to grow up and stop thinking about himself and start thinking about his 4 month old baby.

Good luck and be loving put firm.


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

i'm so sorry missK, i agree sounds like an affair...time to do some snooping to expose/kill it.


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Miss K - I've read both of your posts.

You're going to have to be very strong and grow up fast. You married an immature boy who is incapable of being the husband and father that you and your child need. Thank goodness you have your parents to help you. 

Sorry sweetie


----------



## nomoretogive (Oct 29, 2011)

OldGirl said:


> Miss K - I've read both of your posts.
> 
> You're going to have to be very strong and grow up fast. You married an immature boy who is incapable of being the husband and father that you and your child need. Thank goodness you have your parents to help you.
> 
> Sorry sweetie


:iagree:

As someone with a husband who acts the exact same way, unfortunately this is now your reality. You will have to take the lead here, decide for yourself what you are willing to tolerate from him, and be the one to decide how long you will let him act like this before you "woman up" and move on to find someone more mature who can be a good husband and father. It doesn't get any better with these guys, unfortunately.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> from your other post, it sounds like he may be seeing somebody else.
> 
> have you any clues as to him doing anything shady very recently?
> 
> ...


This... I should have known a long time ago, but this is what MINE was doing.


----------



## Annaqwe (Jan 10, 2015)

I was married for 8years without any child, because of this
my husband starts acting very strange at home, coming home late and not
spending time with me anymore. So i became very sad and lost in life because my
doctor told me there is no way for me to get pregnant this really make life so
hard for me and my family. I was told about Dr. wakina from the Internet, how
he has helped people with this similar problem that i am going through so i
contacted him and explain to him. And he told me he we help me restore my home
and he cast a spell and it was a miracle three days later my husband came back
to apologize for all he has done and told me he is fully ready to support me in
any thing i want, few month later i got pregnant and gave birth to twins
(girls) we are happy with ourselves. Thanks to Dr. wakina for saving my
relationship and for also saving others too. Continue your good work sir, if
you are interested contact him with his private email address and testify this
blessings like me, the great spell caster email [email protected] or with
is websit Dr wikinaspell home


----------

